# Idle Problem 2000 SE 3.0



## HomerOwns (Jun 30, 2010)

OK so i got the stupid P0505 code and the car would die as so i it started, so I did and full TB cleaning and replaced the TB gasket, the dieing problem went away but the P0505 code just comes back after 2 starts, so i try the Idle Relearn and it didn't work at all tried it may times. Car stays at 1400 RPM in P and N and 950 in D and R.

So I started to do some tests first I check all the wires form the IVAC to the ECM they where all fine I also check for short to ground it was fine also, then i checked the Res of the IVAC and it was fine also but the final test the IVAC didn't make any noise when turning key ON and OFF. So i replaced the IVAC.

Now the new IVAC the RPM goes Up and Down from 1500 to 2000 in P and N, but stays at 1000 in D and R, but when driving I would use half of a 1/4 tank of gas in just 20 Kilometers. I try to do the Idle relearn again with the new IVAC it would take, even when I got a friend to try with a CONII it would fail. So i put the old Valve in for now so the car it drivable.

I also took the ECM out to inspect it for burned chips and smell of burned chips, but everything look good.

I tried cleaning the MAF, and when I unplug the MAF the rev goes to 1500, and when it is plugged in its at 1200. I'm guessing my MAF is still good.

I also tired putting a peace of cardboard in front of the TB intake and the car just dies out, so i guessing there no vacuum leak passed that point? Correct me if I'm wrong. I also tired spraying Crab cleaner on most of the hoses and no change in Idle.

I have read just about every Post on this problem and I have no idea where to go from here. Any thing I can test out or try?


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Is the IVAC youre speaking of the Idle Air Control Valve?


----------



## HomerOwns (Jun 30, 2010)

Ops yeah that was typo


----------

